# Second beaver of the season, and with a "helper"



## Devildiver (Aug 23, 2012)

Couldn't believe it, but when I checked the traps tonight there was another beaver in the same set!!! Two weeks of empty sets and then two days with sprung traps. Can't believe how fortunate I've been!

This guy was probably in the 40-50lb range - significantly larger than the one I caught yesterday. Having caught two, I pulled my traps and am moving on to a new location. So excited to have connected again, and this time it was with my trapping buddy, Stephanie. She's been with me setting traps for the past few weeks and finally was able to see the reward. It was great to see her reaction to all of the hard work we've put in.

Me with number 2










Stephanie with number 2










She stayed around long enough to help me skin it. Here she is with the finished product. Now we have to flesh it and we're done.










To top it all off, today was the last day of finals - we're free for a month!!! More dead animal pics to come.

-Casey


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I knew after you posted the fisrt one you would get more soon. Good job!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your 2nd beaver and I respect how you got 2 and now moving, very smart !

Oh, and my hunting buddies never looked as good as yours ! LOL


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

+1 lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+2

Congrats on the beaver !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats, those dang beaver can sure cause problems. Glad you are finally getting some results from your effort.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good go'in guys.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Some guys have all the luck. A nice beaver and a good helper.


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats. All the way around.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one! Have you had the pleasure of fleshing and boarding them yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice job guys... congrats on another beaver and kudos to you for teaching someone else to help pass on a great tradition.


----------

